# WARNING !



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey I think with the new WARNING in the trip section our sport / pursuit probably now qualifies as an EXTREME SPORT DUDE / DUDETTES !!!!!


----------



## couta1 (Sep 10, 2005)

got to let people know that it can be dangerous...dont want them to say AKFF told me to do it i suppose and i have know nearly drowned...in this legislated world...WARNING:walking in public can be dangerous..you could get killed by a car!!....so remember bring your solicitor on the next fishing trip...maybe he will give mates rates if he fishes as well?


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Fair call I guess. :shock: 
Does kinda make it a bit all doom and gloom though! Can't we just throw a lawyer to the rock monster every now and again to keep the balance?

Still I fished from a kayak before I knew AKFF was around and plan on keeping on doing the same for a long time to come.

Cheers Dave (BA. MD, VW, Fisho, Dot.com.au)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i just read it and that's it i'm never going out again, sounds to dangerous.
:lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Agree it needed to be said.. but from my perspective it was always understood....BEWARE !!!!!

THE OCEAN IS A CRUEL MISTRESS

I suppose thats what I like about her in many ways...

I'm typing this with a fat lip like Mick Jagger on Botox as I managed to eat my surfboard tonight in the swell....


----------



## PDO (May 24, 2007)

Kayak fishing is not a SPORT as such and it most defiantly not EXTREME.

At best it's a pastime, and for those with more than 2 brain cells to rub together is absolutely safe.

I'm sure there will be those with opposing views, evidenced by this lengthy and long winded thread. I've never heard of any of the users of this site having suffered any serious injury or worse because what they are doing is particularly dangerous.

I will not be compelled to be responsible for how others conduct themselves; their safety is their responsibility as is mine. If someone is so lame brained as put themselves at risk for a 25cm Whiting then `you reap what you sew`

For those hoping for inclusion in next years X Games you might have to wait until chess and pogo sticking have had their go!

In hindsight these comments might be considered by some as a `spray` if so, enjoy!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Of course it is an extreme sport. I paddle an X-Factor. And you know what that X stands for; don't you? X=eXtreme. My X-Factor is so extreme it belongs in the X Games. 8)

Actually.....in my case the X only means extremely heavy.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I updated the Safety page of the Wiki earlier today to include links to all the state regulations that I could find.

BTW PDO, you will be pleased to know that there are no safety restrictions in Tasmania or Queensland. Who doesn't live in either of those states and has a problem with that?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i think the warning should have said something about popping a nut.
that's extreme
:lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey PDO

I would beg to differ on several of your comments... but mostly that any activity on the water especially a few ks of shore could be potentially hazardous.. I dont really want to go into all the scenarios as I dont think its right to.. but this 'pursuit' could lead to severe injury or death......... in unfortunate circumstances. So to say 'absolutley safe' I would say NO !!! You do need to have your wits about you.. Ive known and seen several yakkers here injure themselves and have been in certain situations that could have put them in harms way if it was not for a helping hand from their 'buddy'.

So Ive enjoyed your 'spray' ... just make sure you've got your pfd on next time you 'spray' again :lol: :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Hey PDO
> 
> I would beg to differ on several of your comments... but mostly that any activity on the water especially a few ks of shore could be potentially hazardous.. I dont really want to go into all the scenarios as I dont think its right to.. but this 'pursuit' could lead to severe injury or death......... in unfortunate circumstances. So to say 'absolutley safe' I would say NO !!! You do need to have your wits about you.. Ive known and seen several yakkers here injure themselves and have been in certain situations that could have put them in harms way if it was not for a helping hand from their 'buddy'.
> 
> So Ive enjoyed your 'spray' ... just make sure you've got your pfd on next time you 'spray' again :lol: :lol:


Woppie , i wholeheratedly agree with you , PDO , FISHING is considered to be a sport , and fishing from a kayak is therefore to be considered a more extreme version of the sport . Whenever men go down to the sea in ships , there is an element of danger , be it from drowning , Injured , capsizing or being bitten by a shark , especialy off such a small craft as a kayak . I dont for one moment think we are looking for entry in the extreme games , or to be considered as "dare Devils " defying the elements and tormenting large sea creatures in order to get our jollies , if your idea of the sport is fishing the creek for whiting , thats good, but you are only looking at one area of the sport . I wonder if Paulos efort on the SWR weekend could be compared to your river whiting fishing , PDO , no one is seeking hero status here , just guys doing what they enjoy with a certain amount of risk attached , and no one has from what i can see asked for a spray from you .


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

personally i think the warnings are a good idea, i often take for granted that i have been doing this for over 20 years so being safe and aware comes naturally now

as for being an extreme sport...well it is a bit...but not the going up a quiet creek to hit those little whiting and bream in a smooth water with land close by environment

but get off shore hooking to the big dizzidens from the deep now that is extreme....some of those monsters the offshore guys hook into make that level, this sport require skills, stamina, knowledge and the willingness to go beyond the usual comfort zones of the majority........some of the most exciting aspects of fishing you can find.

i have fished off small and big boats, in creeks, on the reef, off the shore and nothing is a one on one then kayak fishing

locals up this way regualrly tell me i am nuts for doing it...what about sharks...crocs etc

for those of you that don't think this is extreme...then you are not doing it right....give up those whiting and bream and get out where the big fish play


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been watching the long discussion on kayak safety with some interest and thought it would end when the mods locked off the thread. Now, a warning is emblazoned across the 'trip' section? What are we - a pack of paranoid pansies that can't look after ourselves in a boat? Common sense prevails when you head out. I've read articles posted on the AKFF where people got swamped while launching, smashed either in big surf or on the rocks at 'Cloey'. Why did they risk themselves, their craft and their gear in those conditions - just to catch a stupid kingy or mackeral?

For the record, I've kayak-fished for over 15 years (99%alone) and have never worn a PFD/lifejacket, or taken flares, v-sheets or a 2way radio with me. If conditions appear too rough/choppy offshore, I don't go out. If there's a killer swell at the launch site, again I don't risk it. If the weather turns sour on me when I'm out, I come back in. Its all common sense. People seem to think heading offshore is dangerous without a vest on. It only is if you don't know your limitations. I get seriously criticised and ridiculed for paddling and fishing croc-infested rivers alone chasing barra, where no-one knows your whereabouts in the bush and if something fatal happens, you probably wont be found for a very long time. Sure, its not what the average yakker would do but if you take precautions you will always avoid attack and at the worst scenario, be able to defend yourself. If a big saltie has you in its sights, you simply don't go near it. If/when it comes after you, make sure you have enough water to retreat to or a bank to climb - it's all common sense.

I feel more unsafe walking dark Sydney streets at nite than paddling my yaks about this wonderful country. I suppose If you don't feel you can handle the water, take all the safety gear and keep the lawyers and the AKFF happy. The message on the 'trip' section came to me as a complete shock. Paddling is not dangerous unless you're a total retard with no idea or common sense.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

PDO said:


> I've never heard of any of the users of this site having suffered any serious injury or worse because what they are doing is particularly dangerous.


http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Honor_Roll

Red.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

leftieant said:


> The mods can do / print / say what they like - it's their forum.


Good points Ant. Though, I tend to think of it the other way around - it's owned by the members. The mods are just here to implement what we hope/think the majority of people will want. 

Red.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

redphoenix said:


> PDO said:
> 
> 
> > I've never heard of any of the users of this site having suffered any serious injury or worse because what they are doing is particularly dangerous.
> ...


thanks for that timely reminder Red........


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> The mods are just here to implement what we hope/think the majority of people will want.


I can say what we dont want Red, the AKFF being held accountable when someone gets taken by a croc/shark while yakfishing. One would hope that this new warning will be enough to cover the AKFF if such a situation were to arise, however unlikely it may be.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Murd , i really think you owe some people on here an apology , i for one am not a paranoid pansy , and i know a lot of members on here , and NONE of them are paranoid pansies , and i resent the inferance .


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I can feel the hot wind blowing in from here...........

All I can say is be careful out on the ocean.. its my playground.. but it needs to be treated with respect.. weather you have been doing this for years or even a few weeks. Shit happens when you least expect it....

Thats enough for me on this one...

8) 8) 8)


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Whoa - misinterpreted Kraley!

I'm not saying us kayakers are sissies or poofs (I didn't go to Mardi Gras), but I got the feeling from the endless 'safety' thread that some comments given by people made us (me included) look like lady-boys that couldn't handle themselves in the tamest of oceans. I resented that and voiced my opinion, which probably upset some people.

So, I'm not calling anyone a 'sissy'. That inference was made in the other thread by other people. I suppose I got my back up a little when I saw the new 'Warning/Rules' on the trip section. And, I don't think I'm alone here going by the vibe of what's been posted on this thread and I'm sure other people will have their say on this.

Regards, Rick


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

murd said:


> I've been watching the long discussion on kayak safety with some interest and thought it would end when the mods locked off the thread. Now, a warning is emblazoned across the 'trip' section? What are we - a pack of paranoid pansies that can't look after ourselves in a boat? Common sense prevails when you head out. I've read articles posted on the AKFF where people got swamped while launching, smashed either in big surf or on the rocks at 'Cloey'. Why did they risk themselves, their craft and their gear in those conditions - just to catch a stupid kingy or mackeral?
> 
> For the record, I've kayak-fished for over 15 years (99%alone) and have never worn a PFD/lifejacket, or taken flares, v-sheets or a 2way radio with me. If conditions appear too rough/choppy offshore, I don't go out. If there's a killer swell at the launch site, again I don't risk it. If the weather turns sour on me when I'm out, I come back in. Its all common sense. People seem to think heading offshore is dangerous without a vest on. It only is if you don't know your limitations. I get seriously criticised and ridiculed for paddling and fishing croc-infested rivers alone chasing barra, where no-one knows your whereabouts in the bush and if something fatal happens, you probably wont be found for a very long time. Sure, its not what the average yakker would do but if you take precautions you will always avoid attack and at the worst scenario, be able to defend yourself. If a big saltie has you in its sights, you simply don't go near it. If/when it comes after you, make sure you have enough water to retreat to or a bank to climb - it's all common sense.
> 
> I feel more unsafe walking dark Sydney streets at nite than paddling my yaks about this wonderful country. I suppose If you don't feel you can handle the water, take all the safety gear and keep the lawyers and the AKFF happy. The message on the 'trip' section came to me as a complete shock. Paddling is not dangerous unless you're a total retard with no idea or common sense.


you talk about the lack of common sense of guys heading out in the surf and then say it's common sense to keep a bit of water between you and a big saltie......sorry mate that makes no sense at all

also consider not everyone, like us has years of experience so whats wrong with providing them with a warning?????


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

Well Guys

You may think the warning is warranted but I think its ugly, it wrecks the look of the forum. I would make it less obvious.

What's with this forum lately, you have all become politically correct?

I'm with PDO.

Now this is my views, so don't get upset about it, I'm entitled to an opinion just like the rest of you. 

Cheers


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Ahhh, it looks like my foot is getting deeper in my mouth. Hey Astro, putting water between you and big croc actually is common sense. If you don't, then you get eaten so I think I'm doing the right thing for the past 8 years.

Look, there's nothing wrong with giving people a warning when they paddle but as Macfish said re the new warning on TRIPS, 'its ugly and wrecks the look of the forum'. Maybe the mods could soften it a little?

Cheers
(gotta love a fiery thread for a change!)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> Well Guys
> 
> You may think the warning is warranted but I think its ugly, it wrecks the look of the forum. I would make it less obvious.
> 
> ...


tend to agree that it looks detract from the forum, but no big deal....

personally i think its more for the guys looking to head out off shore or not meeting state safety standards....

btw PDO and Sel by looking at your PB's doesn't seem that you get off shore at all so it's likely that these warnings are not aimed at you anyway

sorry murd...damn this slow internet...yes putting water between you and a big saltie is a good idea...a better one would be not to fish there...anyway just my 0.02 cents worth


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2008)

PDo and I fish Moreton Bay, thats kinda offshore.

I reckon it can be just as dangerous if not more dangerous in the Estuaries especially with heaps of stink boats around.

Cheers


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Astro, last post before hitting the sack. Gonna try fish Longy in the morning so must sleep (that's offshore, okay)

I haven't put my PB's down yet but just quietly, my barra of 93cm will destroy your 'tiddler'. I think your queenie is bigger though, my largest was 97cm. I was going to upload some of my trophy catches eventually but haven't got around to it yet. I was also going to share some of my northern bush adventures with the forum but haven't set it up. Some of the stuff I've seen is pretty amazing, and unique. One day maybe at an AKFF get-together I can share my experiences and even get a group to go.

Catch ya later, mate.


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

G'day guys, Took me a look at two trips before I noticed what was different :? as I went straight into the meat of the trip info. When I did notice I thought,"Oh No :shock: ! Achtung! looks so much better, What were they thinking :lol: ....lol". Cheers guys, we'll all get used to this in a week or two and then wonder what the fuss was about :? . Also if keeps even one person safe, be it an organiser from a law suit or a yakker from harm or even both then I say it is well worth it 8) . ....Cheers.....Mike


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

murd said:


> Astro, last post before hitting the sack. Gonna try fish Longy in the morning so must sleep (that's offshore, okay)
> 
> I haven't put my PB's down yet but just quietly, my barra of 93cm will destroy your 'tiddler'. I think your queenie is bigger though, my largest was 97cm. I was going to upload some of my trophy catches eventually but haven't got around to it yet. I was also going to share some of my northern bush adventures with the forum but haven't set it up. Some of the stuff I've seen is pretty amazing, and unique. One day maybe at an AKFF get-together I can share my experiences and even get a group to go.
> 
> Catch ya later, mate.


murd

i appreciate that we have been able to discuss this, and would love to hear of your northern adventures, had a few myself. as for pb's only have only included those i have caught since joining akff, my biggest barra was 96cm and like others want to get metre plus. although have fished a lot in the territory i do have plenty of stories from my time in broome and fnq

speak soon


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

MacFish said:


> PDo and I fish Moreton Bay, thats kinda offshore.
> 
> I reckon it can be just as dangerous if not more dangerous in the Estuaries especially with heaps of stink boats around.
> 
> Cheers


so you think others doing so, some who are possibly very new to yak fishing shouldn't get a heads up.....

each to their own....


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Everyone acknowledges that we live with out of control litigation. Yet when the mods take a simple step that costs none of us anything to protect them and anyone posting a trip, there are hysterical responses. I really think the brain needs to be engaged before the fingers hit the keyboards guys. Noone here is telling you what you can or cannot do. Your state government may, but that is a matter between you and them.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

it took me a long while to find the warning, perhaps cos I'm colour blind, and sort of salmon pink looking quite *nice*. The wording of the warning says it all,

I must say, I had never really thought that on the occasions I posted a "Trip" that I may have been considered to be "organising it, and therefore have a duty of care. My simplistic attitude, was and still is......Hello all of youse......I might be here, and I might be afishin....here is where I'll probably be and love to meet you........Andybear organising something.....you've got to be joking!

Cheers all Andybear.....and don't forget your stainless steel pudding bowls next time you fish....gotta keep those gamma waves/rays/particles out of your cerebrum :shock: :shock:


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

We all know why the warning thingy is there. Its because it only takes one dickhead to hurt themselves and then the blood sucking lawyers come in. You have councils being sued because some drongo decides to go diving head first into a wave, hitting his face on a sandbank and then they want to sue because they were'nt warned.

99.9% of us can manage ourselves and if we do have an accident will just take it on the chin, this warning thingy is there to protect the forum and individuals against the .1%.....so get used to it.

As for being an extreme sport...pffft.....that would require people getting hurt regularly and maybe occasional fatality. Look at base jumping, that's an extreme sport. Occasionally getting a treble stuck in your hand or getting mauled by the sand monster isnt really extreme.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

WHO CARES.
i don't like the look of it but wait a moment...... okay i'm over it now.
If it has to be there it has to be there. I would hate it if we lost any of our mods because they were worried about possible come back by being a mod.
If covers arses it's good with me.
At the end of the day this forum gives me access to to a great bunch of like minded people who give information freely and i love fishing with others more than on my own so what ever it takes to protect it is cool with me.

As for extreme, i don't know about that but i do know i get butterflies when i launch in surf or paddle around the cliffs on my own and lots of other times BUT i love the butterflies and if i don't get them then i'm not pushing myself.

regards
WUSS


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Red. As I recall, Goodvibes had a heart attack in the surf while body surfing.

As I say to all newcomers... "This sport is as risky as 'you' care to make it".

By the way, I don't paddle offshore with anyone who refuses to wear a pfd.

I also carry flares, an epirb, phone etc.

Incidentally, I stopped 'personally' organising group trips offshore or accepting requests/invitations to take newbies 'under my wing' years ago on legal advice.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I hate seeing a warning for something that should be a matter of common sense. That warning in the trips section makes me just as upset as the warning label that tells me not to stand on the top rung of the ladder. My anger is not at the mods or the forum, it is for the greedy lawyers and other bastards who think that any misfortune, even if due to one's own stupidity, should result in monetary gain. I'll get over it and I won't hold it against the moderators. They are just doing what has to be done in response to an overly litigious society. Venting complete - back to fishing.

I've been thinking about getting a tinnie, lashing a lawyer onto a boogie board and trolling around the Farallon Islands. I hear that the hook-up to strike ratio isn't so good. I'll have to take lots of bait :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> I hate seeing a warning for something that should be a matter of common sense. That warning in the trips section makes me just as upset as the warning label that tells me not to stand on the top rung of the ladder. My anger is not at the mods or the forum, it is for the greedy lawyers and other bastards who think that any misfortune, even if due to one's own stupidity, should result in monetary gain. I'll get over it and I won't hold it against the moderators. They are just doing what has to be done in response to an overly litigious society.


And there you go... summed up neatly by Doug the lost Aussie.. 8)

Guys/Girls. This subject was debated long and hard by the mod/admin team over the last week or 2. We have had some differences of opinion on this matter, however ultimately we have come to the decision that something needed to be done. After speaking to some legal types, we were quite shocked as to what could and may be able to be done by aggrieved members, widows or families if the worst should happen.

So, our options were either to 
1. Do nothing
2. Put up a warning stating the bleeding obvious (as we've done)
3. Form a club and take out public liability insurance
4. Ensure that every member signs a disclaimer form before every trip
5. Shut down the forum and walk away in fear of being sued for every dollar we have.

Option 1 was ruled out. As mods we are the 'unofficial' owners/managers of this site and open to taking the full blame should anyone have a grievance. None of us want to spend our days and money fighting battles in court.

Option 3 would mean that every member would need to become a paid up club member. This means a huge amount of work and expense to everyone on the site whether you like it or not. Public liability premiums are several thousand dollars per year (and still don't cover us 100%). Unless you paid a membership fee then you wouldn't be allowed to visit the site.

Option 4 was too much hard work and couldn't be 100% policed.

Option 5 wasnt an option at all..

So,,,,, option 2 it is /was. We don't like it either, and WISHED that everyone would use common sense and that nobody would be tempted to sue if something did go wrong. However the reality is that any one of our 2300 members could make a claim against AKFF and its members should something go wrong. If YOU've ever organised a trip or been on a trip and noticed that someone was out of their depth then YOU could be held responsible... Thats the reality of this crappy litigious world we now live in....

Therefore, we've done what's in the best interests of everyone, and doesn't impact on anyone's hip pocket. It also means that YOU can still keep enjoying the forum the way it is, and not have to pay for the privelege. It also means that (for a while anyway) the mods are still happy to wear the risk and don't have to shut down the site in fear of being fleeced by evil lawyers....

So there you go...please dont speculate, please don't bag the mod team and please accept the fact that we have only done this to hopefully cover all our arses should anything bad ever happen..


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

To the mods and all fellow Yak fishers (regardless if you are sporting, extreme or just passing time)... yup its a bit ugly (the disclaimer) but it should give us all piece of mind for those that try and fish safely and hopefully will make people aware of the dangers for those who dont..

I know it must have been hard to sort this 'dirty' business out .. but it seems that you have made the best descision considering the options available..... especially with out really compromising what we do

SO GOOD ON YA !!!!

and thanks and so long for the fish....

Woppie


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

I have no probs with the warning. I agree that in two weeks it will be a non-event. However, when someone visits the site for the first time it will be noticed and hopefully they spend some time thinking about it and go and buy a few safety devices.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

To the Mods , good one guys , we can thankfully always rely on you guys to do what is necessary and keep this forum rolling along smoothly , i am very much in favour of the warning and think in view of our current phenominal growth rate it is very timely .


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

No problems with me re a warning notice [regardless of appearance], and think Doug summed it up nicely in his post..... I feel it's an OK outcome 8)


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Well here is another delima. There are quite a few young blokes under the age of 18 taking up the sport, I know of at least 4 in my local area who are members of this forum. If I post up a trip notice and young Johny decides to tag along, me being an adult (yeah scary hey)am I responsible for him?
Does he need to bring a note from his mummy to say its alright? Do I need a "blue card"( a special card that says I'm OK to work with kids). If young Johny rocks up with an old broken surf ski, a home made paddle and his sisters floaties, do I tell him to go away?.......Its a free world, he could just go out anyway, then what do I do? Pack up and go somewhere else? I could decide to go out 2 km's from the beach and catch little sharks, will his mum come knocking at my door later that day swearing at me for putting young Johny in mortal danger?

OK getting a bit carried away there but its a real problem, that I've worried about for some time. I think its great to have younger people taking up the sport, but I do not want to be responsible for someone else's kid (I dont even want to be responsible for my own kids, but hey I dont get a choice) The red warning thingy might be OK for adults but may mean nothing when being accompanied by a minor.

So what to do?


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

PDO, I personally beg to differ with several of the points you made there and feel compelled to give you my take on them. I'm not seeing your post as a spray as such, but I disagree on a few things.



> Kayak fishing is not a SPORT as such and it most defiantly not EXTREME. At best it's a pastime, and for those with more than 2 brain cells to rub together is absolutely safe.


Fishing by itself is classed as a sport. In fact, it's Australia's most heavily participated sport of all. But yes, I kind of agree it stretches the meaning of the term sport. But kayaking itself is also classed as a sport and in a certain way of thinking, more rightly so than fishing. But whatever doubt about it's qualification to being a sport, kayak fishing is the combination of both of those sports combined - making it a double dose of 'sport' in one. As for being extreme, well, many people do see it that way... but not so much most yak fishoes themselves. But I can tell you that unless an observer watches you and thinks to himself 'that guy and his poor-mans tinny are dreaming' he is probably otherwise thinking 'wow... that guy is hardcore'.

As for anyone with 2 brain cells to rub together is absolutely safe, I see that as wishful thinking at best. In response, I'll paste another quote of yours:



> If someone is so lame brained as put themselves at risk for a 25cm Whiting then `you reap what you sew`


That's assuming that most of us here are chasing small whiting from kayaks (can't remember the last time I targeted whiting), but the fact is most of us don't. Some of us do often venture a fair distance off shore. And to do that safely, I think that needs more than 2 brain cells. I do agree with your sentiment that kayak fishing isn't as dangerous as it's often given credit for, but it isn't for every one. Certainly not off shore fishing.



> I've never heard of any of the users of this site having suffered any serious injury or worse because what they are doing is particularly dangerous.


I have heard of a few instances where serious injury did not occur, but very nearly did. I can admit to have a few close calls over the past 18 months and prior to joining AKFF, I actually injured my shoulder while paddling. In that particular instance I very nearly did get blown off shore and I didn't have much of the safety gear you tend to need if something like that were to happen. Years later the injury comes back to haunt me some times and it took a year before I could paddle again. So I guess you could call that a serious injury (that could have been worse). That occurred a few months after I had completed a sea-kayaking course to.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

AWTYspost brings me back to a thread i posted earlier on this year, and that was junior members , we are all aware that we have some junior members on here , how many i dont know and i dont suppose any of us do , but if a Junior member say under the age of 16 had to be registered as such on this forum , it might give a few of us a bit of an idea who might be turning up for a fish with us , and weather we would encourage him or her to show up .


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Well here is another delima. There are quite a few young blokes under the age of 18 taking up the sport, I know of at least 4 in my local area who are members of this forum. If I post up a trip notice and young Johny decides to tag along, me being an adult (yeah scary hey)am I responsible for him?
> Does he need to bring a note from his mummy to say its alright? Do I need a "blue card"( a special card that says I'm OK to work with kids). If young Johny rocks up with an old broken surf ski, a home made paddle and his sisters floaties, do I tell him to go away?.......Its a free world, he could just go out anyway, then what do I do? Pack up and go somewhere else? I could decide to go out 2 km's from the beach and catch little sharks, will his mum come knocking at my door later that day swearing at me for putting young Johny in mortal danger?
> 
> OK getting a bit carried away there but its a real problem, that I've worried about for some time. I think its great to have younger people taking up the sport, but I do not want to be responsible for someone else's kid (I dont even want to be responsible for my own kids, but hey I dont get a choice) The red warning thingy might be OK for adults but may mean nothing when being accompanied by a minor.
> ...


Paul, indeed a tricky issue. I have, to a certain extent, taken responsibility for a minor by agreeing to have him accompany me on a paddle at Long Reef. I made sure I met his father at the start and was confident that the minor and his father were comfortable with what was proposed. I also supplied a PFD with a whistle and made sure he knew about the whistle. I knew him to be a more competent fisho than me which helped. I would not agree to be accompanied by a minor without their guardians' approval. Note that you can't stop someone following you and would be exposing yourself to litigation if you physically tried to prevent them. Telling them to piss off repeatedly should make it clear to all that you are in no way taking responsibility for them. The good thing is that I would imagine that it is pretty difficult to "interfere" with someone at sea when you're both on kayaks so very little chance of being falsely accused of such.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Maybe it needs to be said that all people under the age of 18 need to be accompanied by a parent or guardian???

I dont know its a very tricky situation, and very sad, that for litigation purposes you may have to turn a youngster away from a fishing trip that could otherwise be very beneficial to both of you.


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Well here is another delima. There are quite a few young blokes under the age of 18 taking up the sport, I know of at least 4 in my local area who are members of this forum. If I post up a trip notice and young Johny decides to tag along, me being an adult (yeah scary hey)am I responsible for him?
> Does he need to bring a note from his mummy to say its alright? Do I need a "blue card"( a special card that says I'm OK to work with kids). If young Johny rocks up with an old broken surf ski, a home made paddle and his sisters floaties, do I tell him to go away?.......Its a free world, he could just go out anyway, then what do I do? Pack up and go somewhere else? I could decide to go out 2 km's from the beach and catch little sharks, will his mum come knocking at my door later that day swearing at me for putting young Johny in mortal danger?


If I was to ever tag along with you awty or anyone else in Redcliffe, my mum would probably send you a box of chocolates and a thank you card. :lol: She hates me going by myself so much that I now have to wear a bloody pfd, even thou I'm a confident swimmer and could probable walk back to beach its that shallow. :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Did someone say Hybrid Sport? ( New armchair seat in rigged section ).

Chuck in a few ever - changing variables and the occasional 'What if?' factor and I am sold...


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Eth93

Its much more fun trying to tag along with somebody aswell !!! You can watch them make a fool out of themselves and then give us a full report back !!!! Ive seen people collide, fall out , drop their rods - smashed on the rocks (me) all sorts of fun and games... and the look on the face when somebody hooks into something big... priceless !!!!

So mate i'm sure you a great swimmer .. but the fun factor is good too - and if you do need a hand then theres some one there just in case

Woppie


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm glad you posted up on this thread Ethan. 
Its a difficult situation, I'm quite happy for anyone to tag along on a trip, but I dont want to be responsible for you or anyone else. A disclaimer might protect me from most situations but will it protect me from Ethan's mum, if any thing happened to her precious boy.

But hey Ethan if you happened to be paddling in the same area as me (bearing chocolates), I wont tell you to piss off......unless your catching more fish than me. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

Geez

This is Difficult, BTW I haven't seen this sort of jargon on any other fishing forum site in Australia, what are we trendsetter's :shock:

I'm going kayak fishing tommorrow, the next day, the day after and the following day.

Anyone wanna come with me without the red tape.

Lets go 

Cheers


----------



## eth93 (Dec 17, 2007)

That post about having to start wearing my pfd, made me sound like a cocky bugger. I have worn a pfd before while out on the water, and that was for paddling the outriggers, and there is no chance of tipping one of them without any swell, so I still do consider what could happen without a pfd. I will be wearing the pfd when I venture out past my beach, and that is including this weekend.

Awty, I would happily tag along with you or any other people that would like a tag along following them. I won't be tagging along with anyone just yet, still learning the basics which would make even the most patient person cry. :lol: 8)


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > Geez
> ...


no...you are not alone.....storm in a tea cup really


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Sel, i dont see how the warning changes anything here , its just a notice at the heading , so whats the problem , its only there to protect YOU from litigation , you should be glad its there.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

MacFish said:


> Geez
> 
> This is Difficult, BTW I haven't seen this sort of jargon on any other fishing forum site in Australia, what are we trendsetter's :shock:
> 
> ...


Well Geez I hope you catch a fish over the next few days, because your sure becoming a grumpy old bugger......might put a smile back on ya dial.


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Just to lighten the subject  my favourite warnings are; "this plastic bag is not a toy"---derrr , "sexually explicit material may offend " ---Ohhyeahh!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

You know, everyones problem is that you take me too seriously, where have I said I don't agree with it? Ok I was on PDO's side oops :shock:

I'm just adding my way to the thread, well a stir if you like, lets lighten up and have a giggle.

Come on fella's 

Cheers


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

gra said:


> MacFish said:
> 
> 
> > You know, everyones problem is that you take me too seriously, where have I said I don't agree with it? Ok I was on PDO's side oops :shock:
> ...


come on we're fishermen/women when DON'T we stir about pb's and sexual preferences?????

i have no problem with what i or anyone has said on this thread....to me we could had the same conversation down the pub over a few beers....so far it is nice to see that this thread is still open


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Here here.. pass us my beer !!!!


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I guess I won't be posting a trip and inviting others. Instead I'll phrase it 
'In the matter of personal safety, I am letting people know that I will be fishing at Long Reef this Sunday - if anyone else happens to be parking at Fisherman's Beach at around 5.30am, please pay attention and avoid running over the bright yellow kayak lying in the road and if fishing in the vicinity of the wall, please do not collide with me - but do keep an eye out in case I start waving my arms in distress, shouting KINGIE!!!!!!!!' - just change the name of the topic from fishing trips, to "Beware of Kayakers in this area" ....... honestly though, its scary if the simple fact that I want to catch up with a few others and not fish alone, leaves me open to being sued, so I'm all for the mods. Just lets carry on fishing.


----------

